# تأثير حرق الشب على إزالة العكورة من الماء



## mohalrubaie (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بحث مفيد ولطيف معد في جامعة الموصل في العراق 
تجده في المرفقات ارجو لكم الاستفادة باذن لله .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا البحث المفيد وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات المميزة ...


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## magdy2006 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ولله موضوع جميل ولية سؤال ارجو ان ترد علية مالفرق بين الشبة السائلة والصلبة


----------



## heguehm (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Many thanks


----------

